# Sick of the mere mention of the Khardashians?



## nuuumannn (Oct 15, 2017)

This made me chuckle:

Kardashian cover shoot recreated by Invercargill librarians

Invercargill is the southern most city in the British Empire, wot wot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 17, 2017)

Lucy had class and beauty. A Kardashian has neither.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 17, 2017)

Amen!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 17, 2017)

The Kardashians are a prime example that with enough duct tape and putty, you can make a pig beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## parsifal (Oct 17, 2017)

who are the Khardashians? Are they some new breed of pig?


----------



## kiwimac (Oct 17, 2017)

Never underestimate librarians.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Oct 18, 2017)

Absolutely Unbelievable, can you believe this:
Kim Kardashian West, Kylie Jenner, Kendall Jenner, Khloe Kardashian, Kourtney Kardashian and Kris Jenner each earning a net worth of well over $10 million. Together, the Kardashian net worth (at least the women) is a collective $122.5 million just between June 2015 and June 2016, according to Forbes, making the Kardashian-Jenner clan the highest-earning stars in reality television.

With an average of more than 2.1 million viewers for each episode, Keeping Up With The Kardashians has spawned nine spin-offs — the latest being Life of Kylie — on E!, which agreed to a reported $80 million contract with the Kardashian-Jenner family through the current season 14, according to the Hollywood Reporter.


----------



## parsifal (Oct 18, 2017)

*T*hey are probably earning royalties by us just mentioning them.

like the independent Palestinian authority administering Gaza, , the Kahardashians are an outfit I refuse to recignise exists

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 18, 2017)

It would seem that there really is a market for pig sh!t.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2017)

Well something has to 'fertilise' the brains of the masses...


----------



## at6 (Oct 19, 2017)

Kardashians!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2017)

Some people are alive only 'cause it's illegal to you know what....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 19, 2017)

I can't help but think of the bumper sticker I saw the other day, it said:

"Stop making stupid people famous"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 19, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> Some people are alive only 'cause it's illegal to you know what....



what, youth in Asia...


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 19, 2017)

I just don't get it. Who are all these people watching them. There can't be that many people out there without a life. Maybe they should get a hobby.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Oct 19, 2017)

Trouble with a hobby is it's a participatory rather than a spectator sport. Gotta get your potato off the couch and DO something! Too much like work.


----------



## at6 (Oct 19, 2017)

XBe02Drvr said:


> Trouble with a hobby is it's a participatory rather than a spectator sport. Gotta get your potato off the couch and DO something! Too much like work.


 you said the "W" word. Go wash your mouth out with soap young man.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Oct 20, 2017)

Ppttui!
Sorry Sir! No excuse Sir! Will not happen again, Sir!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Oct 20, 2017)

T Bolt said:


> I just don't get it. Who are all these people watching them. There can't be that many people out there without a life. Maybe they should get a hobby.


Why are people on this forum that much.....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Oct 20, 2017)

nuuumannn said:


> what, youth in Asia...


We tried that...40+ years ago. Didn't work. Cost us 58K KIA.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Oct 20, 2017)

Speaking of KIA, Haven't we pretty well beat this to death? Let's declare this thread KIA and find something actually interesting to talk about.
Cheers,
Wes


----------



## at6 (Oct 20, 2017)

True this thread is funny but Color pics for a model is funnier. We spend so much time here in the forum because we enjoy each other and the subjects that pop up.


----------



## mikewint (Oct 20, 2017)

nuuumannn said:


> what, youth in Asia...


I'm more a fan of retroactive abortion!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 20, 2017)

What, you have a time machine hidden somewhere Mike?


----------



## mikewint (Oct 20, 2017)

Nope, RETROACTIVE - done in present time. Kinda like Youth In Asia but more activity

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 20, 2017)

XBe02Drvr said:


> Speaking of KIA, Haven't we pretty well beat this to death?



Nah, we're only two pages into it. How many pages does the thread "Color pics of a model I'm making" go to?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2017)

Almost 100 now I think...


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Oct 20, 2017)

nuuumannn said:


> Nah, we're only two pages into it. How many pages does the thread "Color pics of a model I'm making" go to?


Yes, but that's a topic of actual interest, not over-hyped fluff.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2017)

Want it closed....add some political [email protected] and stir.....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 22, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> Want it closed....add some political [email protected] and stir.....


Nooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That would be too much [email protected] The subject of this thread is already [email protected] enough.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 22, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> Want it closed....add some political [email protected] and stir.....



I’m surprised it hasn’t happened yet. There are a few people that seem to want to push it...


----------



## mikewint (Oct 22, 2017)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 23, 2017)

After making me see that, Mike you're even sicker than I am. I wish that I could come back there and visit with you for a day or two. However, the picture looks like she lost a pound or two.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Oct 23, 2017)

Any time Larry, my "Do Not Disturb" sign now says: Already Disturbed Proceed With Caution

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 23, 2017)

It's always good to know that I'm not the only "disturbed" person around.


----------



## mikewint (Oct 23, 2017)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## parsifal (Oct 24, 2017)

You know the country is messed up when you use search parameters “kim and north” and every entry on the first page is about the Khardashians. No mention of Kim Jong and the north Koreans to be seen anywhere


----------



## at6 (Oct 24, 2017)

That's because people are more obsessed with big booties than small willies.


----------



## mikewint (Oct 24, 2017)

She ever sits on something sharp all that plastic surgery will explode

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Oct 24, 2017)

Ive had enough. Adler, please close this thread

hers your reason

Cant stand trump., long live Bernie!!!!! viva la revolution.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Oct 24, 2017)

Vive Parsifal!


----------



## at6 (Oct 24, 2017)

parsifal said:


> Ive had enough. Adler, please close this thread
> 
> hers your reason
> 
> Cant stand trump., long live Bernie!!!!! viva la revolution.





XBe02Drvr said:


> Vive Parsifal!


Adler, tell them that's not good enough since a cottage cheese booty is non political. I hope to see them get a lap dance from that even though it truly is gross but strangely appealing.


----------



## at6 (Oct 24, 2017)

mikewint said:


> She ever sits on something sharp all that plastic surgery will explode
> View attachment 469843


What plastic? That's all cellulite. You and I could smooth those out if we gave a good kneading to one cheek apiece.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 24, 2017)

at6 said:


> Adler, tell them that's not good enough since a cottage cheese booty is non political. I hope to see them get a lap dance from that even though it truly is gross but strangely appealing.



I'm going to leave it open just to punish everyone for even having this thread.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2017)

Aw man......


----------



## at6 (Oct 25, 2017)

How many animals can a Kardashian fit into panty hose? Two calves, one very large a$$, one beaver, too many hares to count, and a fish no one can find.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Oct 26, 2017)

at6 said:


> How many animals can a Kardashian fit into panty hose? Two calves, one very large a$$, one beaver, too many hares to count, and a fish no one can find.


You forgot the little black kitty cat!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 26, 2017)

Lets keep it clean...


----------



## Shortround6 (Oct 26, 2017)

10 little piggies?


----------



## mikewint (Oct 26, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Lets keep it clean...


Chris, these are the Kar..bash..ians, is that even possible?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Oct 26, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Lets keep it clean...


Whaddya mean keep it clean?? Only thing cleaner than a little black kitty is two little black kitties...wash, wash, wash!


----------

